
Show HN: Gingersauce.co – my new design tool after 10 years in designing - joshhhbloch
https://gingersauce.co/
======
gus_massa
> _A logo is the main ingredient of a brand book. Gingersauce uses it to
> generate the palette, fonts, the entire style of the guideline._

I don't understand this part. Is it automatic or it is done manually by one of
the employees of gingersauce? I guess the palette can be extracted
automatically, but choosing a font automatically seams to be more difficult.

~~~
mrktbloom
Hello, thanks for your interest:) The fonts are generated automatically after
the user chooses or uploads them through the system. Gingersauce suggests all
assets due to the style of logo that user uploads.

All processes are automated, the team doesn't take part in the creation. There
is a smart wizard that navigates people through the whole process of the brand
book creation.

------
utunum
Hey, is it for designers only?

~~~
mrktbloom
No, the process of creation is very simple, so everyone can create a
professional brand book. You should follow a wizard on all of the steps, it
will help you.

~~~
mtmail
I think it's pretty obvious those questions are not genuine.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108664)

~~~
gus_massa
Also in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24221907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24221907)

